# Trunk Floor Pan - can I use a 67 chevelle trunk pan in my 67 GTO



## SOCMedic (Dec 31, 2014)

So I was wondering does a 1964-1967 Chevelle trunk floor pan for a GTO of the same year group? All the research that I have done suggests that it does, BUT, before I pull the trigger I want to make sure I am doing the right thing here. Does anyone have any experience in using a chevelle labels floor pan for a GTO? Thanks for all your help as usual.

Chris


----------



## Helmerrock (Oct 2, 2013)

I think the Chevelle pan is shorter than the GTO. I used the Sherman 
851-76CF full pan and it was very good. Had to make some small adjustments at the rear of the pan.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

X2. The Chevelle has a shorter rear frame section, and a shorter trunk than the GTO. Get a Pontiac specific part for this one.


----------

